# saw minority report tonight...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...and i can't recommend this movie enough...

excellent plot, excellent acting,...my summer would be complete with this, the bourne identity, lilo & stitch, and to a lessor extent, spiderman(you watch movies like these and you realize how berift of innovation and thought Attack of the Clones really is)...and the summer is still young yet...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw it and liked it. There were some plot points I didn't like (would have to put spoiler here, but I'm too lazy)


----------

